# Summer IBS Blues



## 16656 (May 28, 2005)

Is it just me or is summer the pits. I am always having attacks form the heat and also from walking into freezing AC out fo heat. I am missing a BBQ today because I wasn't feeling quite right and going to somewhere with 50 people and one bathroom was not something I was about to do when i feel this way, My Mom got annoyed and couldn't understand, she said I was being paranoid, sigh....


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

Yeah - LIFE DOES SUCK!


----------



## 15231 (May 27, 2005)

That is really frustrating. It's annoying when my friends want to go to a party, or movies or something and I can't because I'm not well, or I'm afraid of public toilets. (Had a door kicked open on me once).It sucks to miss out on things because of how you feel...


----------



## 17182 (May 31, 2005)

Yes I know what you go through...I was at a family BBQ a few years ago and my uncle came out side and told everyone he shut the plumming down for 2 hours to work on the pipes...I also had my girl thing... I have anxiety induced D and taking Buspar a mild sedative has given me my lifeback. I suffered unnessasarily for years.


----------



## 21438 (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi,This is my first Summer with IBS-D proper and I'm dreading it! THe heat won't be a problem, I live in the West of Ireland and its freezing!! I'm terrified of spending even an hour on the beach or prom (had a bad experience last time), or going to outdoor gigs. I'm going to two concerts and I'm not looking forward to it at all. All those queues for the port-a-loos? Hell on Earth! And the food you get at an outdoor, day-long event is greasy, yeasty and full of all the things I can't have. Am trying to focus on the positive, but it's hard. Any ideas?


----------



## 18401 (Jun 7, 2005)

heat & esp. humidity is a big trigger for my ibs-C... also.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2005)

Maevem - where d'ya live? My little sister lives near Skibbereen and its god paradise on earth but know what you mean about the weather!!! As to outdoor events (you are obviously a slip of a thing - I'm way past that!! Take your own food? Hide in a bush - yeah - public bogs are the pits aren't they? But, go and enjoy - IBS shouldn't rule your life to that extent, once you get into the day out, hopefully IBS will take a back seat, I think its always better to go and give things a whirl. I had to fly to my sister's in Ireland and was DREADING the flight, the airport, the delays, and yes, the delays happened but I still had a belting W/ESue, Manchester


----------



## 21438 (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi Sue, Sorry for the late reply!I live in Galway City. I'm still wearing my winter coat in June! But when its sunny its the best place in the world







I've bitten the bullet and bought a ticket for the Pixies concert. There'll be a portaloo with my name on it by the end of the day!I think I had an anxiety attack today, how do I know if it is a proper one or me just being hormonal and dizzy?! I was naseous, couldnt breathe and my knees turned to jelly. I also felt completely overwhelmed. can I put the question out to everyone, how do you know?


----------

